# [OOC] The Protectors of Greensfen



## nerdytenor (Oct 8, 2008)

This is the OOC thread for The Protectors of Greensfen, Part II in a series (Part I being The Missing Warlock). Everyone wanted to continue - no openings, sorry!

Players, could each of you make one post at the top of this thread for your character sheet - just a single 'reserved' post is sufficient for right now - you can edit it later. It's much easier to have all the char sheets on the same page! 

If you haven't seen it yet, this javascript character sheet generator is a pretty decent resource - I use it to check my math (I don't think it includes bonuses for magic armor and weapons, though)

Please do NOT post anything else until all five of you have posted once - then feel free to post away.

- nerdytenor


----------



## BlueLotus (Oct 8, 2008)

[sblock=Moreen Lantra]Initiative: +1 = + 1 (half level) + 0 (dexterity)
Senses: Perception ++3 = 2 (wisdom) + 1 (half level)
Alignment: Unaligned
Languages: Common, Supernal
Diety: Erathis

Str 14 (+2)
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 11 (+0)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 16 (+3)

HP 46 (includes toughness); Bloodied 23; Healing Surge 11 (12/day)
AC 22 = 10 + 1 (half level) + 9 (Dwarven plate +1) + 2 (if carrying heavy shield)
Fort 15 = 10 + 1 (half level) + 1 (Human) + 1 (paladin) + 2 (constitution)
Ref 15 = 10 + 1 (half level) + 1 (Human) + 1 (paladin) + 2 (if carrying heavy shield)
Will 16 = 10 + 1 (half level) + 1 (Human) + 1 (paladin) + 3 (charisma)
Speed 5 squares (includes armor penalty)
Action Points 1

Skills:

```
Acrobatics:-3 = 0 (dexterity) + 1 (half level)-2 (armor)-2 (shield)
Arcana:+1 = 0 (intelligence) + 1 (half level)
Athletics:-1 = 2 (strength) + 1 (half level)-2 (armor)-2 (shield)
Bluff:+4 = 3 (charisma) + 1 (half level)
Diplomacy:+9 = 3 (charisma) + 1 (half level) + 5 (class training)
Dungeoneering:+3 = 2 (wisdom) + 1 (half level)
Endurance:+5 = 2 (constitution) + 1 (half level) + 5 (class training)-2 (armor)-2 (shield) +1 (dwarven plate)
Heal:+8 = 2 (wisdom) + 1 (half level) + 5 (class training)
History:+1 = 0 (intelligence) + 1 (half level)
Insight:+8 = 2 (wisdom) + 1 (half level) + 5 (class training)
Intimidate:+4 = 3 (charisma) + 1 (half level)
Nature:+3 = 2 (wisdom) + 1 (half level)
Perception:+3 = 2 (wisdom) + 1 (half level)
Religion:+6 = 0 (intelligence) + 1 (half level) + 5 (class training)
Stealth:-3 = 0 (dexterity) + 1 (half level)-2 (armor)-2 (shield)
Streetwise:+4 = 3 (charisma) + 1 (half level)
Thievery:-3 = 0 (dexterity) + 1 (half level)-2 (armor)-2 (shield)
```
Feats:
Healing Hands - When you use the lay on hands power, the affected ally regains additional hit points equal to your Charisma modifier.
Human Perseverance (already included)
Toughness (already included)

Gear:

```
70 lb        Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
            Medic's Longsword +1
            Dwarven Plate +1
            Heavy shield
            Dagger
2 lb        Backpack
5 lb        Bedroll
0 lb         Flint and steel
1 lb        Pouch (belt) x1
10 lb        Rations (1 day) x10
10 lb        Rope (50’, hempen) x1
2 lb        Sunrods x2
4 lb        Waterskins x1
1 lb        Holy Symbol
12 lb        Fine Clothing x2
_____
117 lb        Total


        Riding Horse
        39 gold
```
[sblock=magic items]
Dwarven Plate +1
Property: Gain an item bonus to Endurance checks equal to the armor’s enhancement bonus.
Power (Daily Healing): Free Action. Regain hit points as if you had spent a healing surge.

Medic's Longsword +1
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 radiant damage per plus
Property: When you use a Channel Divinity power during combat, an ally within 10 squares of you regains an amount of hit points equal to your Charisma modifer plus this weapon's enhancement bonus
Power (Daily): Standard Action. Gain one additional use of Channel Divinity for this encounter.
[/sblock]
Human
One extra at-will power from your class (already included)
One bonus feat at 1st level (already included)
One bonus skill from the skill class list (already included)
+1 to fortitude, reflex, and will defenses (already included)

Paladin
Channel Divinity -- Divine Strength
Channel Divinity -- Divine Mettle
Divine Challenge
Lay On Hands


Powers

[sblock=At Will]Basic Melee Attack
Strength vs AC +3 = +2 (strength) +1 (half level)
By weapon, damage 1(W)+2 (strength)

Basic Ranged Attack
Dexterity vs AC +1 = +0 (dexterity) +1 (half level)
By weapon, damage 1(W)

Bull Rush
Strength vs Fortitude +3 = +2 (strength) +1 (half level)

Grab
Strength vs Reflex +3 = +2 (strength) +1 (half level)

Move grabbed target
Strength vs Fortitude +3 = +2 (strength) +1 (half level)

Escape
Acrobatics vs reflex -3 / Athletics vs fortitude -1

Divine Challenge (Paladin)(minor action)
Divine, Radiant
Close burst 5
Target: One creature in burst
Effect: You mark the target. The target remains marked until you use this power against another target, or if you fail to engage the target (see below). A creature can be subject to only one mark at a time. A new mark supersedes a mark that was already in place. While a target is marked, it takes a –2 penalty to attack rolls for any attack that doesn’t include you as a target. Also, it takes radiant damage equal to 3 + your Charisma modifier the first time it makes an attack that doesn’t include you as a target before the start of your next turn. The damage increases to 6 + your Charisma modifier at 11th level, and to 9 + your Charisma modifier at 21st level.
On your turn, you must engage the target you challenged or challenge a different target. To engage the target, you must either attack it or end your turn adjacent to it. If none of these events occur by the end of your turn, the marked condition ends and you can’t use divine challenge on your next turn.
You can use divine challenge once per turn.
Special: Even though this ability is called a challenge, it doesn’t rely on the intelligence or language ability of the target. It’s a magical compulsion that affects the creature’s behavior, regardless of the creature’s nature. You can’t place a divine challenge on a creature that is already affected by your or another character’s divine challenge.


Lay On Hands (Paladin)(minor action)(2/day)
Divine, Healing
Special: You can use this power a number of times per day equal to your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1), but only once per round.
Melee
touch
Target: One creature
Effect: You spend a healing surge but regain no hit points. Instead, the target regains hit points as if it had spent a healing surge. You must have at least one healing surge remaining to use this power.

Bolstering Strike (Level 1)
Divine,Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Charisma vs. AC +8 = +3 (charisma) +1 (half level) +3 (proficiency bonus) +1 (magic weapon bonus)
Hit: 1d8 + 4 (charisma + magic) damage, and you gain temporary hit points equal to your Wisdom modifier.

Holy Strike (Level 1)
Divine, Radiant, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC +7 = +2 (strength + 1(half level) +3 (proficiency bonus) +1 (magic weapon bonus)
Hit: 1d8 + 3 (strength + magic) radiant damage. If you marked the target, you gain a bonus to the damage roll equal to your Wisdom modifier.

Valiant Strike (Level 1)
Divine,Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength + 1 per enemy adjacent to you vs. AC +7 = +2 (strength) +1 (half level) +3 (proficiency bonus) +1 (magic weapon bonus)
Hit: 1d8 + 3 (strength + magic) damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter]Channel Divinity - Divine Mettle (minor action)
Divine
Minor Action
Close burst 10
Target: One creature in burst
Effect: The target makes a saving throw with a bonus equal to your Charisma modifier.

Channel Divinity - Divine Strength (minor action)
Divine
Minor Action
Personal
Effect: Apply your Strength modifier as extra damage on
your next attack this turn.

Piercing Smite (Level 1)
Divine, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. Reflex +7 = +2 (strength + 1(half level) +3 (proficiency bonus) +1 (magic weapon bonus)
Hit: 2d8 + 3 (strength + magic) damage, and the target and a number of enemies adjacent to you equal to your Wisdom modifier are marked until the end of your next turn.

Righteous Smite
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC +7 = +2 (strength + 1(half level) +3 (proficiency bonus) +1 (magic weapon bonus)
Hit: 2d8 + 3 (strength + magic) damage, and you and each ally within 5 squares of you gain temporary hit points equal to 5 + your wisdom modifier.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Powers]
Paladin’s Judgment (Level 1)
Divine, Healing, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC +7 = +2 (strength + 1(half level) +3 (proficiency bonus) +1 (magic weapon bonus)
Hit: 3d8 +3 (strength + magic) damage, and one ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.
Miss: One ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.

Sacred Circle (Level 2 Utility)
Divine, Implement, Zone
Standard Action
Close burst 3
Effect: The burst creates a zone that, until the end of the encounter, gives you and allies within it a +1 power bonus to AC.

Dwarven Plate +1
Property: Gain an item bonus to Endurance checks equal to the armor’s enhancement bonus.
Power (Daily Healing): Free Action. Regain hit points as if you had spent a healing surge.

Medic's Longsword +1
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 radiant damage per plus
Property: When you use a Channel Divinity power during combat, an ally within 10 squares of you regains an amount of hit points equal to your Charisma modifer plus this weapon's enhancement bonus
Power (Daily): Standard Action. Gain one additional use of Channel Divinity for this encounter.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=changes]
Gained 6 hit points. Surge Value increased to 11
Gained Righteous Smite encounter power
Added Medic's Longsword +1 and adjusted attack and damage modifiers of powers
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 8, 2008)

*Karis Nerinya, Elven Rogue 4*

Initiative: +6
Senses:  Perception +9, Low-light vision
Alignment: Unaligned
Languages: Common, Elven

Str 15 (+2) 
Dex 19 (+4) 
Con 12 (+1)
Int 11 (+0) 
Wis 10 (+0) 
Cha 14 (+2)

HP 44; Bloodied 22; Healing Surge 11 (7/day)
AC 18 (+2 level, +4 dex, +2 armor)
Fort 15 (+2 level, +2 str, +1 amulet)
Ref 19 (+2 level, +4 dex, +2 rogue, +1 amulet)
Will 15 (+2 level, +2 cha, +1 amulet)

Speed 7
Action Points 1

Skills: Acrobatics +11, Arcana +2_u_, Athletics +3_u_, Bluff +9, Diplomacy +4_u_, Endurance +3_u_, History +2_u_, Insight +2_u_.  Intimidate +9, Nature +4_u_, Perception +9, Religion +2_u_, Stealth +11, Streetwise +4u, Thievery +11
_u_ Untrained Skill

Feats: 
Weapon focus (light blades):  +1 damage when using a light blade
Nimble blade:  +1 to hit when you have CA and use a light blade. 
Toughness

Gear:

```
Cost   Weight   Item
 15g   33       Adventurer's kit 
520g    2       +1 Duelist's shortsword 
   ?    1       +1 Dagger of great aim
 25g   15       leather armor
 30g    3       longbow 
  1g    3       30 arrows
?       -       Amulet of Protection, +1 Fort, Ref, Will defenses
200g    4       gold
```

_Adventurer's Kit:  Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt pouch, 2 sunrods, 10 days of trail rations, 50' of hemp rope, and a Waterskin.
_


Racial and class features:
Proficiencies:  longbow and shortbow (elf), cloth, leather, dagger, hand xbow, shuriken, sling, short sword
Fey origin:  considered a fey creature for effects that relate to creature type
Group awareness:  +1 racial bonus to perception to all non-elf allies within 5 squares
Wild step:  ignore difficult terrain when shifting
Elven Accuracy:  Encounter power: reroll an attack roll.  See below. 
First strike:  Combat advantage against creatures that have not yet acted in the encounter
Rogue tactics (Brutal Scoundrel):  +str mod to sneak attack damage
Rogue weapon talent:  +1 attack with daggers, shuriken damage die is one size larger
Sneak attack:  +2d6+2 damage once per round when has combat advantage.  

Attacks:
 Dex-based with +1 duelist's shortsword:  +10 (+2 level +4 dex +3 prof +1 enhancement) vs. whatever, 1d6+6 (+4 dex, +1 wpn focus, +1 enhancement).  On critical, add 1d6 (or 1d8 with CA)
 Str-based with +1 duelist's shortsword:  +8 (+2 level +2 str +3 prof +1 enhancement) vs. whatever, 1d6+4 (+2 str, +1 wpn focus, +1 enhancement).  On critical, add 1d6 (or 1d8 with CA)
 With longbow (only dex-based):  +8 (+2 level +4 dex +2 prof), 1d10+4 (+4 dex) damage.  
 With +1 dagger of great aim (dex-based):  +11 (+2 level +4 dex +3 prof +1 enhancement +1 class), 1d4+6 (+4 dex, +1 feat, +1 enhancement) damage.  

Powers
-----------------------------------------------------------------
 *basic melee attack (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs AC; 1d4+3 damage with dagger
     +8 vs. AC; 1d6+3 damage with short sword

 *Deft Strike (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs AC; 1d6+6 damage (shortsword)
*Special:*  You can move 2 squares before the attack. 

 *Riposte Strike (standard; at-will, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs AC; 1d6+6 damage (shortsword) and if the target attacks you before the start of your next turn, make another attack (+7 vs AC, 1d6+4 damage).

 *Dazing Strike (standard; encounter, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs AC; 1d6+6 damage (shortsword), and the target is dazed until the end of your next turn

 *Blinding Barrage (standard; daily, martial, weapon)*
*Target:* close blast 3, each enemy in blast that you can see. 
*Requirement:* must be wielding a crossbow, light thrown weapon, or sling
     +11 vs AC; 
*Hit:* 2d4+6 damage (dagger), and the target is blinded until the end of your next turn.  
*Miss:* half damage, and the target is not blinded

*Tumble (move; encounter, personal, Martial)*
*Effect:* You can shift 3 squares

*Elven Accuracy (free; encounter, personal)*
*Effect:* Reroll an attack roll.  Use the second roll, even if it's lower. 

 *Bait and Switch (standard; encounter, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs Will; 2d6+6 damage (shortsword), and you can switch places with the target and shift 1 square.

*Duelist's Weapon (minor; daily, weapon, personal)*
*Effect:* You have combat advantage against the next creature you attack with this weapon on this turn. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

[sblock=Appearance]Karis is a compact Elven woman, thin but with cords of wiry muscle standing out against her skin.  While not exactly pretty, she has an air of intensity about her that makes her hard to ignore.  Her violet eyes are surprisingly cold for one of her youth.  She wears faded and scuffed brown leathers that fit tightly without restricting her movement, which is quick and direct.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Gained at level 3]
5 HP, 1 encounter power (Bait and Switch)
[/sblock]

[sblock=retraining at level 3]
lose Master of Deceit in favor of Tumble.  
lose Easy Target in favor of Blinding Barrage
lose Elven Precision feat in favor of Nimble Blade
train intimidate instead of streetwise
lose piercing strike for deft strike
lose torturous strike for dazing strike
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 8, 2008)

*Rellek Spirestrike *​ *Male Dragonborn Ranger*

          Level 3
         Height: 6' 7"
         Weight: 280 lb
         Size: Medium
             Good
         Scales: Blue
         Eyes: Sky Blue 
         Speed: 6 squares
             Vision: Normal




*Strength           *16        (+3)
*Constitution   *14        (+2)
*Dexterity          *14        (+2)
*Intelligence    *12        (+1)
*Wisdom                 *14        (+2)
*Charisma            *10        (+0)



*Hit Points:                *41
* Bloodied:                *20 
*Surge Value:         *12  
*Surges / Day:          *8  

*Dragonborn Fury*_ (when bloodied, +1 on attacks)

_
*Initiative:* 1d20 +3/+5* = _+ 1 [half level] + 2 [dexterity]  _
_* =+2 when able to see and be within 10 Sqs of Todarr
_
*Armour Class:* *16/17** *= _10 + 1 [half level] + 2 [dexterity] + 3/+5* [Dark leaf leather] __
*Dark Leaf Armour Leather +1 (+2 on first attack in any new encounter)_ 
 ** AC 17 with twin battle axes

*Fortitude Defence:*                      15      _= 10 + 1 [half level] + 1 [ranger] + 3 [strength]_
*Reflex Defence:                           *14/15**      _= 10 + 1 [half level] + 1 [ranger] + 2 [dexterity]_
*Will Defence:                                 *13      _= 10 + 1 [half level] + 2 [wisdom]_
  ** reflex 15 with twin battle axes

*Attacks:*

*Magic Battleaxe* +7 vs AC _(+3 str, +1 lvl, +2 prf, +1 magic)_  Damage:1d10+ 4 _[Thundering level 3] +1_ ,
  Critical+1d6 Thunder damage; Power Daily: Free Action, Use this power when hit with weapon, deal an extra 1d8 thunder damage and push target 1 square.


*Offhand Battleaxe* +6 vs AC _[+3 str, +2 prf, +1 Level]_ Damage: 1d10+3 _(offhand)_


*Ranged:+*5 (+2, +2 Prof, +1 Level)  Damage: 1d10+2 range 20/40

*Powers

*
*Careful Attack* Mellee +7 vs AC, Damage:1d10+4
*Careful Attack* Ranged +5 vs AC Damage: 1d10+2 range 20/40

*Twin Strike* Melee +7/+6 vs AC, Damage:1d10+4/+3
*Twin Strike Ranged* +5 vs AC, Damage: 1d10+2 range 20/40

Dire Wolverine Strike +7 vs AC; Damage:1d10+4

Disruptive Strike Melee +7/+6 vs AC Immediate interrupt, hit 1d10+4, if hit penalty to attack of -5 to attack.


Disruptive Strike Ranged +5 vs AC Immediate interrupt, hit 1d10+2, if hit penalty to attack of -5 to attack.


Dragon Breath +6 [strength + 2, level +1] vs reflex; damage1d6+2 [con]; Close blast 3 


Yield Ground Utility power – Immediate reaction, Enemy Damages me...Shift 2 squares and gain +2 to all defences to end of my next turn.

  Hunter's Beartrap (melee) +7 vs AC, Damage:2d10+4  Hit target slowed; ongoing 5 dmg, Miss: ½ damage and target slowed.
  Hunter's Beartrap (ranged) +5 vs AC Damage:2d10+2 ongoing 5 dmg, Miss: ½ damage and target slowed.

*Languages: *Common; Draconic; 

*Skills:*
  Acrobatics:+3
  Arcana:+2
  Athletics:+4
  Bluff:+1
  Diplomacy:+1
  Dungeoneering:+3
  Endurance:+8
  Heal:+3
  History:+4
  Insight:+8
  Intimidate:+3
  Nature:+8
  Perception:+8
  Religion:+2
  Stealth:+8
  Streetwise:+1
  Thievery:+3


*FEATS:  Toughness for free with Ranger class, Twin Blade weapon style and Lethal Hunter 1d8 for Hunters Quarry instead of 1d6.  *Twin weapon defence.

  Dragonborn Heritage (healing surge includes constitution bonus)

Ranger


This ranger chose the      two-blade style. This gives the equivalent of the toughness feat [not      listed above].
Hunter's Quarry -- bonus      damage 1d8 [minor action] with feat - Lethal Hunter
Prime Shot
  Rellek 's Equipment:

  2 Battle axes 
  1 Longbow 

  Arrows (quiver of 30) x1                                            23 lb
  Backpack                                                                     3 lb
  Bedroll                                                                         2 lb
  Flint and steel                                                             5 lb
  Pouch (belt) x1                                                           1 lb
  Rations (1 day) x10                                                   10 lb
  Rope (50', hempen) x1                                             10 lb
  Sunrods x2                                                                 2 lb
  Waterskins x1                                                             4 lb
*Total                                                                            *60 lb

  Normal Load: 160 lb.
Heavy Load: 320 lb.
Maximum Drag Load 800 lb.

*Magic items:*
Weapon: Thunder Battle Axe +1 
Armour: Dark Leaf leather armour +1/+2 first attack / encounter


----------



## The Digger (Oct 8, 2008)

On checking this I discovered two mistakes.
I had given Joshua training in Perception. That shouldn't have been. So I'm changing it to Insight.
Joshua only has 2 feats (+ Ritual Caster). As a human he should have had three at 2nd level so I'm giving him Action Surge as well.

Joshua Dar Rhest: Human wizard

Initiative +5 (Feat + half level)
Passive perception 16 (17 within 5 squares of Karis)
Passive insight 12
Alignment: Unaligned (Ioun)
Languages: Common, Goblin

Str: 12 (+1) 
Con 16 (+3) 
Dex: 10 (+0) 
Int: 18 (+4) 
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha 8 (-1)

HP: 34, Bloodied 17, Surge value 8
Healing Surges: 9 
Action Points: 1
Speed: 6 squares 


AC: 19 (11 + 3 magic Leather + 4 Int + 1 Staff) 
Fort: 15 (11+3 Con +1 Racial)
Ref: 16 (11+4 Int +1 Racial)
Will: 15 (11 + 1 Wis + 1 Racial +2 Class)

Staff of Defense grants +3 bonus to any defence immediate interrupt once per encounter

*Skills:* Arcana +10 (T), Dungeoneering +7 (T), History +10 (T), Insight +7 (T), Acrobatics +1, Athletics +2, Bluff +0, Diplomacy +0, Endurance +4, Heal +2, Perception +2, Intimidate +0, Nature +2, Religion +5, Stealth +1, Streetwise +0, Thievery +1
(T) = Trained Skill: Values include half level.


*Feats: *Ritual Casting, Armour proficiency-leather, Improved Initiative, Action Surge 

*Racial & class Features*
Armour Profs (Cloth); Weapon Profs (Dagger, quarterstaff)
Bonus to Defence: +2 Will
Staff Mastery: +1 AC and once per encounter bonus gives +3 to any defence as immediate interrupt
Cantrips
Gain ‘Ritual Casting’ feat
Spellbook; Rituals:Tenser's Floating Disk, Animal Messenger, Comprehend Languages.

*Basic attacks*
Basic Melee (Staff): Str (+5) vs AC:   Damage 1d8+ 2 (str and magic)
(Lvl +1, Str +1, Staff +2 (prof) +1 Magic = +5)  

Basic Ranged (dagger): Dex (+4) vs AC:   Damage 1d4 
(Lvl+1, prof +3=+4) ; Range 5/10; 

OR use Magic Missile!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
At Will Cantrips: Ghost Sound - ranged 10, One object or square.
Light - Ranged 5, lasts 5 minutes. 
Mage Hand - sustainable (minor) indefinite - moves <20 lbs. 
Prestidigitation - amusing magical trick.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At will spell 1: Scorching burst: Burst 1* within 10. Each creature in burst; 
+6 vs Ref (Int +4, Lvl +1, staff +1); 
1d6 +4 (Int mod) +1 (staff) fire damage. 
*If Staff of the War Mage daily power used, area becomes Burst 2 within 10.

At Will Spell 2: Thunderwave: Close Blast 3*: Each creature in blast; 
+6 vs Fort (Int +4, Lvl +1, Staff +1); 
1d6 +4 (Int mod) +1 (staff) thunder damage. 
*If Staff of the War Mage daily power used, area becomes Close Blast 4.

At Will Spell: Magic Missile: Ranged 20; One creature; 
+6 vs Ref (Int +4, Lvl +1, staff +1); 
2D4 +4 (Int mod) +1 (staff) force damage.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Encounter Spell: Force Orb; Ranged 20; One creature or object; +6 vs Ref: (Int +4 Lvl +1, staff +1); 2D8 +4 (Int mod) +1 (staff) force damage - 
make secondary attack; Each enemy adjacent to Primary Target.
Secondary Attack; +6 vs Ref: (Int +4 Lvl +1, staff +1): 1D10 +4 (Int mod) +1 (staff) force damage.

*Encounter Spell*: Colour Spray; Radiant: Implement: Close blast 5*; 
Each creature in blast;
Int (+6) vs Will (Int +4, Lvl +1, Staff +1); 
damage= 1d6 +5 (Int +4: staff +1)
Target is dazed until the end of my next turn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Daily spell: Sleep: Area Burst 2* within 20; Each creature in burst; +6 vs Will: (Int +4, Lvl+1, Staff +1); HIT: Target slowed (save ends) If target fails first save he becomes unconscious (save ends). MISS: Target is slowed (save ends) *If Staff of the War Mage daily power used, area becomes Area Burst 3 within 20.

Daily spell: Flaming sphere: Conjuration: Fire: Implement: Ranged 10:
Target 1 creature adjacent to sphere: 
Int (+6) vs Reflex: Damage 2d6+Int (+6): 
Conjure sphere in unoccupied square within range; Any creature that starts move next to sphere takes 1d4+6 fire damage. 
As move action I can move sphere up to 6 squares.
Sustain Minor: can be sustained until end of encounter, As standard action I can attack with sphere.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Utility Spell: (Encounter) Shield : Personal: Immediate Interrupt: Trigger: Hit by an attack: Effect: Gain +4 power bonus to AC and Reflex till end of my next turn.

Utility Spell: (Daily) Expeditious Retreat: Personal: Move action:
Shift up to twice my speed 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gear *
Victorious Leather Armour +1 15lbs
Standard Kit 33lb
3 x daggers 3lbs
Staff of the war mage +1 4lb
Spell book 3lb
Ritual components 60gp worth
Journeybread 
Staff of the War Mage 

142gp left

Weight carried (58lbs)

Normal Load: 120lbs
Heavy Load: 240lbs
Push or Drag: 600lbs


Staff of the War Mage Level 3: (Implement) +1 enhancement to attack and damage rolls. On critical +1d8 damage per plus
Daily Power: (Free action) Use when using a power with a blast or burst effect. Increase the size by 1. 

Victorious Leather Armor +1 (homebrewed) - property: when you score a critical hit, you gain a +2 item bonus to all defenses until the start of your next turn. (For area attacks, only the first attack roll counts).


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 9, 2008)

Changes:
Switched 14 Str and 16 Int before racial bonuses (respec)
Retrained Tactical Assault with Toughness (extra HP added)
5 additional HP for level 3
Level 3 attack power selection: Steel Monsoon
Everyone: don't forget you get a +2 to initiative if you are within 10 squares of me and can see and hear me when you roll (which should pretty much be always)
Apparently, I had insight and perception wrong in the top section (corrected)
I believe that is all.

[sblock=Todarr Rheland, Dragonborn Tactical Warlord 3]
Initiative: +3 [+0 Dex, +1 level, +2 class]
Senses:  Perception +2 (+3 within 5 squares of Karis), Normal vision
Passive Insight: 12
Passive Perception: 12 [13 within 5 squares of Karis]
Alignment: Unaligned (Kord)
Languages: Common, Draconic

Str 18 (+4) [+2 racial]
Dex 11 (+0) 
Con 12 (+1)
Int 14 (+2) 
Wis 8 (-1) 
Cha 16 (+3) [+2 racial]

HP 39; Bloodied 19; Healing Surge 10 [+1 racial] (8/day)
AC 19 [+7 enchanted chainmail, +1 shield, +1 level]; Fort 16, Ref 13, Will 15 
Speed 5 [-1 armor]
Action Points 1

Skills: 

```
Acrobatics^ +3      [+0 Dex]
Arcana^ +5            [+2 Int]]
Athletics^ +7         [+4 Str]
Bluff^ +6               [+3 Cha]]
Diplomacy* +9        [+3 Cha]]
Dungeoneering^ +2    [-1 Wis]]
Endurance* +8            [+1 Con, +1 armor]
Heal* +5                      [-1 Wis]
History^ +7                 [+2 Int, +2 racial]
Insight^ +2                  [-1 Wis]
Intimidate* +11          [+3 Cha, +2 racial]
Nature^ +2                 [-1 Wis]
Perception^ +2           [-1 Wis] [+1 to total when within 5 squares of Karis]
Religion^ +5              [+2 Int]
Stealth^ +3                [+0 Dex]
Streetwise^ +6          [+3 Cha]
Thievery^ +3             [+0 Dex]
* Trained Skill (+5 bonus)
^ Untrained Skill (+2 Jack of all Trades)
```

Feats: 
Jack of All Trades:  +2 feat bonus to all untrained skill checks
Toughness:  You gain 5 additional hit points at each tier of play [already added]

Gear:

```
Cost   Weight   Item
 15g   33       Adventurer's kit
520g   40       +1 Dwarven Chainmail
 15g    6       +1 Lifedrinker Longsword
  5g    6       Light Shield
 2g   11       Climber's kit
163g    3       gold
```

_Adventurer's Kit:  Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt pouch, 2 sunrods, 10 days of trail rations, 50' of hemp rope, and a Waterskin._
_Climber's Kit:  Grappling Hook, Hammer, 10 Pitons._


Racial and class features:
Proficiencies:  simple melee, military melee, simple ranged, cloth, leather, hide, chainmail, light shields
Dragonborn Fury:  When bloodied, +1 racial bonus to attack roll
Draconic Heritage:  +Con modifier to Healing Surge value [already added]
Dragon Breath:  Encounter power: close blast attack.  See below.
Combat Leader:  +2 initiative for me and all allies w/in 10 squares.
Commanding Presence (Tactical Presence):  +2 Int bonus to attacks from Action Point.
Inspiring Word:  words of encouragement grant _inspiring word_ encounter power.
Life Drink: when melee attack with LD weapon brings enemy to 0 or fewer HP, gain 5 temp HP.


Powers
-----------------------------------------------------------------
 *basic melee attack (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs AC; 1d8+5 damage [+1 damage if using 2nd hand; +1d6 necrotic damage on critical]

 *Furious Smash (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs Fortitude; 4 damage and ally adjacent to me or target gets +3 power bonus to attack and damage against next attack versus target (ends at end of ally's turn)

 *Wolf Pack Tactics (standard; at-will, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs AC; 1d8+5 damage [+1 damage if using 2nd hand; +1d6 necrotic damage on critical].  Before attack, one ally adjacent to me or target may shift 1 square as free action.

 *Hammer and Anvil (standard; encounter, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs Reflex; 1d8+5 damage [+1 damage if using 2nd hand; +1d6 necrotic damage on critical]. One ally adjacent to target makes basic melee attack against target as free action, with +3 damage.

 *Steel Monsoon (standard; encounter, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs Reflex; 2d8+5 damage [+1 damage if using 2nd hand; +1d6 necrotic damage on critical]. Any 2 allies within 5 squares may shift 1 square each.

*Dragon Breath (minor; encounter, fire)*
     +7 vs Reflex; 1d6+1 damage
*Target:* close blast 3; all creatures in area. 

*Aid the Injured (standard; encounter, healing, martial)*
*Target:* you or one adjacent ally
*Effect:* target can spend a healing surge

*Inspiring Word (minor; encounter, healing, martial)*
*Special:* power use is twice per encounter, but only once per round. 
*Target:* myself or one ally within 5 squares. 
*Effect:* target can spend a healing surge and regain an additional 1d6. 

 *Bastion of Defense (standard; daily, martial, weapon)*
     +9 vs AC; 3d8+5 damage [+1 damage if using 2nd hand; +1d6 necrotic damage on critical]
*Hit:* allies within 5 squares gain +1 to all defenses until end of encounter
*Effect:* allies within 5 squares gain 8 temporary hit points

*"The armor must have absorbed it" (free; daily, healing)*
*Effect:* Regain hit points as if you had spent a healing surge [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent. Have fun editing those character sheets! When they're all in, we can get started on part II. I am offering everyone a one-time opportunity to tweak ability scores any way you see fit. Act now while supplies last! 

*Random Thought One*
Dang, with nimble blade and CA Karis gets +13 with her dagger. Sick. 

*Random Thought Two
*I never had a chance to bring it up without being obnoxious, but don't forget about Charge (standard action). It combines moving with an attack, and can be handy for front-line fighters who can't reach enemies in a single move. So you could move twice your speed and get a melee basic attack off. It does have some restrictions - see PHB (charging ends your turn, gotta end up in the nearest enemy square, must move at least 2 squares... am I forgetting anything? Gives +1 to hit as well...)

*Random Thought Three
*From my limited experience so far, you probably want at least a 16 in your primary stat *cough Rellek cough*  4e doesn't give you anything to help attributes, like, ever (except from levelling of course).


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 9, 2008)

*whoa...*

Disruptive strike is awesome! Can't wait for my Ranger to pick that up (still level one, alas)...


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 9, 2008)

*Comments on Rellek*

Arbanax, could you put your basic attack bonuses on your sheet somewhere? (Or maybe I just missed them).  I think you can consolidate all your weapon stuff to the following three entries (just a suggestion - whatever you want is fine)



Magic axe = +7 vs ac (+3 str, +1 lvl, +2 prof, +1 magic)
Regular axe = +6 vs ac(+3str, +1 lvl, +2 prof)
Bow = +5 vs ac (+2 dex, +1 lvl, +2 prof)

Also, your magic armor gives you +2 _additional_ ac on first attack, so it is +3/+5* ac from the armor.

Also, any reason you went with shortbow as opposed to longbow? (Just curious).


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 9, 2008)

*comments on Karis and Moreen*

Looks good from here. (Righteous smite is pretty sweet!)


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 9, 2008)

*Comments on Todarr and Joshua*

Looks good. (Joshua just make sure you notate somewhere in the adventure which spells you have chosen on any particular day).


----------



## The Digger (Oct 9, 2008)

> Joshua just make sure you notate somewhere in the adventure which spells you have chosen




Absolutely. The other thing I've noticed here and in other adventures is that we need to either remember or note somewhere when we use Encounter/Daily powers, especially now we have more magic items. I have several times forgotten about this and trid to use the same power twice (naughty). Then I've had to comb back through the threads to find out what I've used.

One of the games uses the following in an ooc box with powers noted where used.

[sblock=OOC]
*Joshua dar Rhest*- male human Wizard level 3
Passive Perception: +17, Passive Insight: +12
AC:18, Fort:15, Reflex:16, Will:15 - Speed: 6
HP:34/34, Bloodied:17, Surge Value:8, Surges left:9/9
Initiative +5: Action Points: 1, Second Wind: not used
*Powers*:-Scorching Burst, Thunderwave, Magic Missile
Force Orb, Colour Spray
Sleep (selected)
Flaming Sphere
Shield (selected)
Expeditious Retreat[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 9, 2008)

The Digger said:


> Absolutely. The other thing I've noticed here and in other adventures is that we need to either remember or note somewhere when we use Encounter/Daily powers, especially now we have more magic items. I have several times forgotten about this and trid to use the same power twice (naughty). Then I've had to comb back through the threads to find out what I've used.
> 
> One of the games uses the following in an ooc box with powers noted where used.
> 
> ...




Yes that would be great if everybody did that, thanks for bringing it up. 
I should probably track power uses too in the 'status' sections, so if there's a disagreement it will become immediately apparent. 

- nt


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 10, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> Arbanax, could you put your basic attack bonuses on your sheet somewhere?




Done - Hope it reads clearer now, I did have it all in boxes but the code kept getting thrown out so I went back to tabs.  



nerdytenor said:


> Also, your magic armor gives you +2 _additional_ ac on first attack, so it is +3/+5* ac from the armor.




Thanks - so glad I can pass this by you, I am so rubbish at rolling characters.  But is it me or is the PBM also badly laid out for logical character creation?



nerdytenor said:


> Also, any reason you went with shortbow as opposed to longbow? (Just curious).




No reason, other than what I said above.  Thanks for pointing out what I missed, I'm glad of the d10 damage over the d8 and the only set back seems to be weight- hardly an issue.  

OK I think if you're happy I'll print this off as my new character sheet.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 10, 2008)

One other thing - Rellek gets one more feat (sorry just noticed)
Twin Weapon fighting style is a class feature, gives you toughness for free.

So Agile Hunter is your first feat, and then you get one more for level 2.

Cheers,
nt


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 10, 2008)

*IC thread started*

In character thread is here 
I just posted a synopsis of what has happened so far, we will likely start for real tomorrow or later tonight (Pacific Time).

Additional tweaks to character sheets are allowed until we get to an actual skill challenge or a battle, but from now on let me know what changes you are making in a separate post to this thread (in addition to editing your charsheet).

Cheers,
nt


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 10, 2008)

*Rellek - looks much nicer, thanks!*

One minor error - Hunter's Beartrap ranged should be +5 vs AC, not +3.


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 11, 2008)

Opps 

thanks for spotting those, I amended Hunters bear trap. Don't know how that crept in - well at least you can see I'm being honest .  And I opted to have the feat Two Weapon Defence.  Which to save you looking it up is +1 AC/Ref whilst holding twin weapons.  

I think I'm done. 

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 11, 2008)

Arbanax said:


> Opps
> thanks for spotting those, I amended Hunters bear trap. Don't know how that crept in - well at least you can see I'm being honest .  And I opted to have the feat Two Weapon Defence.  Which to save you looking it up is +1 AC/Ref whilst holding twin weapons.




Looks good.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 10, 2009)

*Magic item wishlists*

If any of you have magic items you would particularly like for your characters, post 'em here. No guarantees you'll get 'em, but it's a place to start. (Also, if you have little time to make such a list, that's no problem either - I'll continue to find useful stuff for y'all).

- nt

P.S. I went a little overboard with magic items in part one and a little underboard (word?) with treasure. I'll be reversing that trend in part II to balance things out.


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 11, 2009)

NT is this from the PHB because I don't own the newer supplements?  And just a second thought are we talking about what we'd like now...or within a few levels of where we currently are as well?  

Thanks

Ab

PS we don't mind being equipped better over being richer.  Its not as if we've had much opportunity to spend money anyway .


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 11, 2009)

Feel free to list items from PHB or Adventurer's Vault that are between one and five levels higher than your current character. 

Cheers,
nt


----------



## The Digger (Jan 12, 2009)

So OK.  Joshua will go for Neck items:
Cape of the Mountebank; +1 Fort/Ref/Will;  Power; teleport 5 squares when hit & get CA vs attacker.

Cloak of Distortion: +1 Fort/Ref/Will; ranged attack against me at -5% penalty

Amulet of MentalResolve/Physical Resolve

Is there a picture emerging?


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 16, 2009)

HI NT sorry taken me so long to reply to this thread... to wait till my day off to get a look see at what I might like well here is my     *Shopping *List. 

Elven Battle Armour +2 Pg 230
or Sunleaf armour +2 Lev 7 Pg 231

Weapons 
Lightening battle axe +1 Pg 235

Thunderburst Bow +1 Pg 236


Misc 
Braces of perfect shot Lv 3 Pg 244
Diadem of Acuity lvl 8 Pg 248 
Elven cloak Lvl 7 pg 250

I've listed the PHB page to make it easier to avoid confusion.  

You can see where I'm going with my key skills...so anything along those lines suits just fine.  

Thx 


Ab


----------



## The Digger (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you noticed that the Bracres of the Perfect Shot only work on basic attacks i,e, not with any of your powers?

At least Bracers of Mighty Striking (also extra damage on basic attack only) are useful for fighters and opportunity attacks. 

How often can you see yourself using a basic ranged attack?


----------



## Arbanax (Jan 17, 2009)

The Digger said:


> Have you noticed that the Bracres of the Perfect Shot only work on basic attacks i,e, not with any of your powers?
> 
> At least Bracers of Mighty Striking (also extra damage on basic attack only) are useful for fighters and opportunity attacks.
> 
> How often can you see yourself using a basic ranged attack?




Whoops no I hadn't noticed that Digger - thanks for the catch there.  I agree that Braces if mighty striking would be better, what drew my eye to the prior set was it was one of the view enhancements outside of the weapon itself being acurate that aided my bow skills.  I'm weaker in that area certainly if I was to use twin strike say, than in melee.  

Ok so NT please not due change for what its worth.  

And just to say now we're getting going after the Christmas break I'm loving being back to the game.  Its been really tight and great fun.  Thanks again.  

Ab.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry this battle has been taking so long. We'll get through it! While I enjoy a good fight as much (nah, more) than anyone, I am eager to get to the next part of the adventure, too.

This has been a Public Service Announcement.

 -nt


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 26, 2009)

*Character hooks*

If any one wants to explore any character hooks or character development angles, feel free to post here or send me a private message. As always, I have some (very) loose ideas of where we're headed, but guidance is always welcome (but never required, of course).

Cheers,
nt


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 11, 2009)

*Missing*

Haven't heard from PennStud or BlueLotus in quite a while - I'm going to send some private messages to see if they want to continue - if not, we should probably recruit a couple more - now would actually be a pretty good time for that, story wise.

- nt


----------



## The Digger (Mar 11, 2009)

Some new blood would be nice.  As to where to go next, I'm easy but Joshua is still quite suspicious of the whole thing - can he smell betrayal somehwere up ahead?


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 12, 2009)

nerdytenor said:


> Haven't heard from PennStud or BlueLotus in quite a while - I'm going to send some private messages to see if they want to continue - if not, we should probably recruit a couple more - now would actually be a pretty good time for that, story wise.
> 
> - nt




I'd been thinking just the same thing myself. 

Ab


----------



## covaithe (Mar 12, 2009)

Agreed, more players active would be more fun.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 12, 2009)

As two of our players have gone dark, we need one or two more to fill out our roster. Protectors of Greensfen is part II in what is likely to be a three part series, and we are about halfway through. PCs are third level, and currently include:

Karis, elven rogue
Rellek, dragonborn ranger
Joshua, human wizard

We need at least one leader. I think we can be more open about the second added PC (right, players?).

I will allow  character classes from PHB1, PHB2, and FRPG (including partial PHB2 classes from ddi character creator), but I am disallowing preview material (example - preview barbarian - real thing coming out in a few days anyway). I'm also not allowing the battlerager fighter class feature at the moment. I reserve the right to veto anything, but in general I am pretty loose. Please use the DM guide for creating a level 3 character (if memory serves, that's one magic item level 4, 3 and 2, and gold equal to a level 2 item - basic (non-magical) equipment is free.)

Please post a character background/description and/or stats/sheet. If you are creating a character in a class from PHB2 that is not available yet, that is fine - you can create the character sheet next week.

I will accept character concepts/submissions for one week from the date of this post. 

[sblock=possible character connections/justifications]
The party has just returned to Greensfen from a failed attempt to trick a captured mage, Tromolden, into leading the party to the lair of Baradur, the Big Bad Villain. Your character could be a denizen of embattled and weakened Greensfen who wants to take up arms. Alternatively, you could be answering the 'help wanted' ad posted by Dardus rather late (this is what started Part I of the adventure). Or you could be connected to one of the current PCs somehow.
[/sblock]

Current PCs feel free to chime in.

 - nerdytenor


----------



## Rathan (Mar 12, 2009)

I might be interested all.. but system are you all using?... 3.0? 3.5? 4E?.... what setting?... level? restrictions?.... changes?.... starting gold/items? give me a rough Idea and I'll whip something up.. I was thinking tiefling lock or rogue....


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 12, 2009)

I've updated the thread title to indicate that this is 4e.
This is a homebrew setting.
Rathan, I think all of your other questions are answered in my last post.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 12, 2009)

is it standard array for stats?... point buy? 4d6 drop the lowest?.. other?


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 12, 2009)

22 point buy for stats.

Cheers,
nerdytenor


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2009)

I might be interested in a bard or shaman, but I need to wait until the book comes out as I don't have DDI.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 12, 2009)

*Jorrin Tornfel*

Jorrin Tornfel
Male Human Warlord
Level 3
Good (Chaotic)
Representing Josh

[sblock=Stats]Strength 	        16	(+3)
Constitution 	14	(+2)
Dexterity 	        11	(+0)
Intelligence 	12	(+1)
Wisdom 	        12	(+1)
Charisma 	        14	(+2)[/sblock]

Height: 	6' 2"
Weight: 	210 lb
Skin: 	Light
Eyes: 	Green
Hair: 	Black; Straight; Beardless

[sblock=HP/AC/Surges]Maximum Hit Points: 36
AC: 21

      Bloodied: 18
      Surge Value: 9
      Surges / Day: 9 [includes constitution modifier][/sblock]


Size: Medium
Speed: 5 squares [includes armor penalty]
Vision: Normal

[sblock=BaseAttacks/Init/Saves]Initiative:	                        1d20 +7	= + 1 [half level] + 0 [dexterity] + 4 [improved initiative] + 2 [combat leader]
Base Strength Attack:	        1d20 +4	= + 1 [half level] + 3 [strength]
Base Dexterity Attack:	        1d20 +1	= + 1 [half level] + 0 [dexterity]
Base Constitution Attack:	1d20 +3	= + 1 [half level] + 2 [constitution]
Base Intelligence Attack:	1d20 +2	= + 1 [half level] + 1 [intelligence]
Base Wisdom Attack:	        1d20 +2	= + 1 [half level] + 1 [wisdom]
Base Charisma Attack:	        1d20 +3	= + 1 [half level] + 2 [charisma]

Armor Class:	         21	= 10 + 1 [half level] + 8 [magic scale] + 2 [if carrying heavy shield]
Fortitude Defense:	 16	= 10 + 1 [half level] + 1 [Human] + 1 [warlord] + 3 [strength]
Reflex Defense:	         15	= 10 + 1 [half level] + 1 [Human] + 1 [intelligence] + 2 [if carrying heavy shield]
Will Defense:	         15	= 10 + 1 [half level] + 1 [Human] + 1 [warlord] + 2 [charisma][/sblock]

Armor:  Magic Scale (45 lb)

Shield: Large (15 lb)

[sblock=Weapon/Power Attacks]Attacks:

      Unarmed Melee: +4 [base strength attack] vs AC; damage 1[W]=1d4+3 [strength]
      Javelins (x2): +6 vs AC [+4 strength] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d6+3 [strength] range 10/20 2 lb (Spear) Heavy throwable
              Thrown: Same as melee
     +1 Frost Longsword: +8 vs AC [+4 strength] [+3 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d8+4 [strength] 4 lb (Heavy blade) versatile
      Hand crossbow: +3 vs AC [+1 dexterity] [+2 proficiency]; damage  1[W]=1d6 range 10/20 2 lb (Crossbow) Load free
      Commander's Strike (ally adds your intelligence bonus to damage)
      Viper's Strike +4w [base strength attack] vs AC
      Wolfpack Tactics +4w [base strength attack] vs AC
      Warlord's Favor +4w [base strength attack] vs AC
      Bastion of Defense +4w [base strength attack] vs AC
      Warlord's Strike +4w [base strength attack] vs AC
      v Versatile weapon. Add +1 to damage if using two-handed.
      w Weapon-based power. Apply adjustments for proficiency, situation, feats, magic, etc.[/sblock]

[sblock=Encumbrance]Encumbrance 4e

Normal Load:  160 lb.
Heavy Load:  320 lb.
Maximum Drag Load:  800 lb.


Encumbrances 3.5

Light load:  76 lb. or less
Medium load:  77-153 lb.
Heavy load:  154-230 lb.
Lift over head:  230 lb.
Lift off ground:  460 lb.
Push or drag:  1150 lb.[/sblock]

Languages:	Common; Draconic

[sblock=Skills]Skills:

      Acrobatics:	     -1	= 0 [dexterity] + 1 [half level]-2 [shield]
      Arcana:	     +2	= 1 [intelligence] + 1 [half level]
      Athletics:	     +2	= 3 [strength] + 1 [half level]-2 [shield]
      Bluff:	             +3	= 2 [charisma] + 1 [half level]
      Diplomacy:	     +8	= 2 [charisma] + 1 [half level] + 5 [class training]
      Dungeoneering:  +2	= 1 [wisdom] + 1 [half level]
      Endurance:	     +6	= 2 [constitution] + 1 [half level] + 5 [class training]-2 [shield]
      Heal:	             +7	= 1 [wisdom] + 1 [half level] + 5 [class training]
      History:	     +7	= 1 [intelligence] + 1 [half level] + 5 [class training]
      Insight:	     +2	= 1 [wisdom] + 1 [half level]
      Intimidate:	     +8	= 2 [charisma] + 1 [half level] + 5 [class training]
      Nature:	     +2	= 1 [wisdom] + 1 [half level]
      Perception:	     +2	= 1 [wisdom] + 1 [half level]
      Religion:	     +2	= 1 [intelligence] + 1 [half level]
      Stealth:	     -1	= 0 [dexterity] + 1 [half level]-2 [shield]
      Streetwise:	     +3	= 2 [charisma] + 1 [half level]
      Thievery:	     -1	= 0 [dexterity] + 1 [half level]-2 [shield][/sblock]

[sblock=Feats/Powers]Feats:

      Armor Proficiency -- Scale	
      Improved Initiative	
      Shield Proficiency -- Heavy	

At-Will:

      Commander's Strike [Level 1]
      Viper's Strike [Level 1]
      Wolf Pack Tactics [Level 1]

      Other Standard Actions:	Administer a potion; Aid another; Charge [+1 to basic melee attack or bull rush]; Coup de grace; Equip / stow shield; Ready an action; Total defense; Sustain standard action; Some skills during combat (i.e., Acrobatics -- fast escape; Bluff, Heal -- first aid, Intimidate, Perception -- active, Thievery depending on circumstances)


Encounter Powers:
Second Wind
Spend an Action Point [free action, not in surprise round]
Inspiring Word [minor action][2x/encounter]
Warlord's Favor [Level 1]
Aid the Injured [Level 2 Utility]
Warlord's Strike [Level 3]

Daily Powers:
Bastion of Defense [Level 1][/sblock]

[sblock=Race/Class Abilities/Advantages]Human
    * One extra at-will power from your class (already included)
    * One bonus feat at 1st level (already included)
    * One bonus skill from the skill class list (already included)
    * +1 to fortitude, reflex, and will defenses

Warlord
    * Combat Leader (+2 initiative for self and all allies within ten squares)
    * This warlord chose the inspiring presence.
    * Inspiring Word[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]Jorrin Tornfel's Equipment

      Crossbow bolts (quiver of 20) x2  50 lb
      Backpack  6 lb
      Bedroll  2 lb
      Blanket, winter x1  5 lb
      Caltrops  3 lb
      Case (for map or scroll)  2 lb
      Crowbar  1 lb
      Flint and steel 1lb
      Grappling hook  4 lb
      Lantern (bullseye, 2 pints oil)  5 lb
      Pouch (belt) x3  3 lb
      Rations (1 day) x10
      Rope (50', hempen) x1
      Sunrods x5  2 lb
      Torches x2  2lb
      Vial (for ink or potions) x1  1lb
      Waterskins x2  2lb
      Whetstone  2lb

140 lb	Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)[/sblock]

[sblock=Magic Items]Magic items:

        Weapon: +1 Frost Longsword (Power Daily Cold): Free Action. Use this power when youhit with the weapon. The target takes an extra 1d8 cold
damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.
        Armor: +1 Dwarven Scale (Power Daily Healing): Free Action. Regain hit points asif you had spent a healing surge.
        Other: Everlasting Provisions (Property: After an extended rest, you open the basket,creating enough food and water to feed five Medium or Small creatures (or one Large creature) for 24 hours.[/sblock]

[sblock=Money]Money

Platinum:
Gold: 520
Silver:
Copper:[/sblock]

[sblock=History]More about Jorrin Tornfel:

      As he laid lifeless in my arms I couldn't help but let my mind drift to anything but the tragedy that lay before me. My mind wanders back to my first trainings, a time where I was first taught how to lead. He woke me out of a sound sleep before light of day had even crested the mountain range behind our village. My cot was quite literally overturned as the shouting began.

_"On your FEET soldier today is the day you find forgiveness dies!"_ he barked as I tried to right myself having been tossed face first on the floor.

It was pouring that day, I remember it vividly as he slapped a pack of gear and provision on my back and nearly booted me out the door. The rain drops were heavy and large almost piercing to someone who had, no more than ten minutes ago, just awoken. Everything was hazy, weather that be from the rain or just being roused so quickly I can't quiet recall. 

_"Five miles boy, and it starts at the foot of this stair!"_ he shouted as I could feet the point of a sword in the small of my back reminding me again there wasn't much debate in that matter.

The first mile wasn't so bad, but the next 3 would remind me that this was no joke. My legs started to burn and each breath slowly started from my feet it seemed and took eons to reach my mouth with an exhale. I was by this point, completely waterlogged, and it felt as if I'd never by dry again.

_"Leaders aren't born soldier... they're made from blood, sweat and tears, and I plan to make you experience that all EVERY day until you learn!"_ he shouted again. Only some of his incessant ramblings were making it through to coherent thought by mile four. 

I couldn't help remembering back to that day, and more importantly the end of the five mile run. How it felt to feel the burn and the anguish after a grueling march through pouring rain. What I wouldn't give to feel ANYTHING at this moment as my father lay lifeless in my arms. The orcs had taken from him what I honored and cherished most, the man that had made me the leader I am today, my own flesh and blood, my own father.

It was merely three weeks ago that I had gotten word from the carrier that my father had been taken captive. I rode hard and fast over one hundred miles of plains and forest covered ground to return to my home town of Harnsfort. I didn't even give myself a rest the night I arrived, I talked to the man, Jonis, my uncle who had sent me word of this travesty and sent out into the foothills of that same mountain range I was made to run ten years ago in search of my father. I rued now taking the small position of garrison Sargent in what seemed to be the farthest place in the world from my home town. Karenth was the towns name, and I had made a good name for myself there in the year I had been given a station there.

Orcs aren't very well known for covering their tracks, and it was not that hard once ascending into the foothills where they had been migrating to and from. I picked up on one of the main traffic areas maybe 6 miles outside my home town and began to follow it to it's destination. It was a good days walk before I came to a bluff overlooking a formidable looking orc encampment. They had guards stationed but again, orcs aren't well known for their smarts either, luckily for me.

I decided to make camp this night off a side path where tracks were scarce and unfurled my bedroll and blanket as a pillow for the night. I wish I could have told you I slept well this night knowing I would need the extra energy for the morning, but alas this was not the case. All I could think about was what my father must be enduring in a camp full of savages. Eventually I had to forcibly put the images out of my mind and closed my eyes to sleep.

Morning came all too quickly for me as I sighed softly and packed my belongings. I left most of what wasn't absolutely necessary at camp and tucked it away in some thick brush before double-checking to make sure I had what I needed. My uncle had given me a couple of healing potions for safety and I made sure to check my pouch to make sure I still had them one last time fore I made my way to the lowering path into the encampment.

It wasn't hard to see where they were hiding my father I got closer, the fool orcs hadn't even constructed a wall for the gods sakes. They had him in a wooden parapet, and shoddily made if I do say so myself. It didn't take me long to dispatch the one and only guard at the pass mouth into the camp, more than likely his sleeping form made it easy to slit his throat with no more than a gurgle to alarm the others. I snuck, well I snuck as well as someone could in dwarvish made scale, to my fathers location and I soon found out what a veteran captain had failed to escape his piece mailed cell.

I bashed the old rusty lock over the 'door' to the pit and moved quickly to my father side. He was lying face first in the damp dirt from mornings due. He grunted as I enter, and more than likely thought it was time for his morning beating as I moved to turn him over. To my horror I looked upon the broken mans face, and nearly wretched as I noticed an old stuffed rag where his right eye used to be. How could anyone treat someone this way, I wondered, as I did my best to make him more comfortable.

He knew as well as I there was no escape for him here, as he took his hand and buried it into my chest, and I clutched at it for all that I was worth as I watched the life drain from his eye, from his skin, and his body as he went limp in my arms. I said nothing, I felt nothing. I wanted to scream and yet my mouth would not work. I wanted to kill them all, yet I couldn't lift my hand to unsheathe my sword, all I could do was take the bone carved amulet from my father dead hand and place it about my neck. I stood and hefted his body over my shoulder and quickly dashed out of the encampment and back to town.

The next day we burned his body in honor of his service to his home and the men that served with him. A call to arms was issued for the orcs in their encampment after I had divulged where it lay, yet I was not to go with his men to slaughter them all. I was a liability to them now, and I understood why. My emotions would only get in the way, so once cooled I scooped some of my father ashes from the fire and placed them into a vial and mounted my horse with my gear and rode off, maybe a new start will give me a new direction to follow when I've lost my moral compass who was my father.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I might be interested in a bard or shaman, but I need to wait until the book comes out as I don't have DDI.




No worries. No preference given for early posters, so take your time.

- nerdytenor


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 14, 2009)

I would be interested in getting in on this as well.  I have done very little 4e gaming so far, and I'd be keen on seeing some more of it in action.  I have several possible ideas- presented below in "pitch" form.  Let me know if any of them seem interesting and/or compatible enough and I will stat them up (with the exception of number 3, which will have to wait until I pick up PHB 2).

Option 1: Kraegyn of Kord, dragonborn Paladin (MC Warlord)- avenging paladin of Kord; Kraegyn grew up on a small homestead outside of Greensfen- his parents were retired mercenaries who retired to a life of farming.  Inspired by their stories, Kraegyn always wanted to take up adventuring, but the duties of he farm seemed neverending.  Luckily, though, he had no talent for farming, and his parents finally packed him off to a monastery of Kord.  He has only recently completed his latest mission for the church, and has returned home after receiving a letter from his parents.  Of course, by the time he got back to town, his parents' farm was deserted- he does not know if they perished from the blight, or simply fled.  Either way, as a paladin of Kord, this is a challenge he cannot turn down.

Option 2: Maeve Brightfeather, eladrin  tactical Warlord/MC Wizard(or Swordmage/MC Warlord); Maeve is a young mercenary, responding to the letter from the mayor.  She would have been in town some time ago, but her small band ran into disater on the road- she was the only survivor.  The daughter of scholars from (large city name?), she grew up dreaming of adventure and excitement- of which her parents greatly disapproved.  She studied the arcane arts for a time, but just enough to placate her parents- most of her time was spent learning stories and tactics from anyone with the time to talk to her.  Now she has seen some of the hazards and travails of the adventuring life, all those things her parents warned her about- but she still loves the freedom and excitement.  

Option 3: Johan Trollborn, goliath Warden (as I don't have DDI, I'll need to wait until I get PHB 2 to stat this out); Johan was born in the mountains, part of an isolated tribe who cared little for the outside world.  Johan followed his parents into the Warden's role, working as a guardian to protect the tribe's territory from harm.  He would have been content to stay in those remote peaks, but the tribal leaders have heard rumors of the blight, and the portents of their oracles demanded that those rumors be investigated.  Johan was chosen from the tribe's ranks to journey to Greensfen in search of the truth- what he has seen on that journey has been deeply troubling to him, and he has decided to help, if he can.  Some of his desire is based on an empathy for those hardworking villagers, and the trials that have been inflicted upon them, but the unnatural blight also angers him, since he has been brought up to respect and protect nature.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 16, 2009)

not to be a pest but when are we going to know when you're going to get this game back up and running Nerdy?


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 16, 2009)

I will be accepting submissions until Thursday, March 19, 11:26 AM Pacific time, and the game will be on hold until then. I want to give people who are dying to play PHBII classes/races at least a little time before they post their character concepts.

Cheers!
- nt


----------



## Rathan (Mar 17, 2009)

no rush... just wondering I'm excited to know if I made the cut is all 

- Rathan


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 18, 2009)

So, I've got PHB 2- very interesting to say the least.  At this point I can stat up any of my three possible concepts, but I don't have the time to stat up all three at once.  Is it okay to just pitch background/concepts?  Or does one of the concepts look interesting enough for me to focus on?

Concept summaries (more info in my earlier post):
1. Dragonborn (avenging) Paladin of Kord, MC Warlord
2. Eladrin (tactical) Warlord, MC Swordmage (or Swordmage, MC Warlord)- same basic background for both versions.
3. Goliath (earth) Warden

Obviously, if you need a Leader, I could focus on the Eladrin, but if someone else earns the Leader slot, any of them could work- all have at least some healing.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I got my PHB II today, too. Lots of fun stuff in there. 

I'd focus on the character that sounds the most fun to play from your perspective. I will not require complete character sheets by the deadline - race+class+build+background should be sufficient (which you already have - all concepts look good to me).


----------



## covaithe (Mar 18, 2009)

As the guy playing the rogue, I'm all about the tactical warlord, naturally.    But as long as we get a leader out of this somehow, I'll be happy.  The one fight we had where our leader was elsewhere was... not good.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll be buying my book today and try to get something together tomorrow.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 18, 2009)

ok just to remind you all I did stat up a pretty nice warlord when nerdy first started asking for other players...  though having two warlords to heal and beat things about the head and neck WOULD be nice heh....


----------



## SeaPainter (Mar 18, 2009)

Alrighty, I hate to add more competition to this, but I just need more cowbell... I mean, I need to get more pbp gaming in.  Due to a shortage of RL players in Guam, this is the only way for me to get my gaming fix.

This post is mostly to subscribe, and declare interest.  I'm volunteering at a tax center, and don't have my laptop (with its lovely character generator)... also (to be quite honest) it always hurts for me to put love & life into a potential character, who doesn't get picked for the team.

Anyway, I've been itchin to play a dwarf lately... but I may also want to go with one of the new PHB2 races.  Also thinking of playing either a druid (controller/defender), or a warden.  I'd try a B.M. Ranger, but you seem to have plenty of strikers... although if a second leader is what you crave, then the shaman might be just as good as a B.M.


----------



## Bramble (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, I've read a little bit of your campaign and I'm interested in filling one of your spots. I'm only including a vignette and background here, but I can work up a character sheet quickly if I get selected.

Blay Hendricks, human Bard

Vignette
[sblock]"The bartender dour
Serves ale that is sour
He wishes I'd take a stab
At paying my tab
But it is yet so early an hour!"

The bartender, who, it must be said, was getting increasingly dour at being paid with slightly offensive rhymes rather than hard currency, shot a murderous look at Blay, who replied by raising his newly filled tankard in salute. It was early in the afternoon and the inn was mostly empty. Honest laborers and tradesmen were still busy with the day's work, and other than a few old retirees escaping their wives, Blay had the place to himself.

"Fear not, valorous tender of bar! Mayhap I can please you with a calming serenade, or tale of legendary deeds? The Four Strokes of Amydala, perhaps? Or the Lay of the Thaneborn's Return?" Asked Blay idly, strumming his lute in preparation.

"Put yer damn instrument away, string-plucker. The sods who patronize this place may not have gotten wise yet, but I've heard every song you've got to sing thrice-over! I'll be expecting you to settle that tab tonight, so you better think of something good to squeeze a few coppers out of the dinner crowd here in a few hours!"

The alcohol slowed his comprehension, and where normally Blay could come back with a cutting reply or sly riposte instantly, he found himself caught flat-footed. Before he could save face with a witty if ill-conceived comeback about the bartender's heritage, a familiar voice stopped him.

"Blay Hendricks, heard you'd surfaced again. But then you never knew how to lay low and avoid the wrong kind of attention."

Blay spun around on his stool to face his interlocutor, and a happy bark of a laugh escaped his lips when recognition dawned.

"Bart Bartonson! BB! My dear childhood friend, please, sit down, have a drink on my tab. It's been too long BB, tell me, do you still detest that nickname?"

Bart's face flushed red, and he remained standing.

"Yes, Blay, I do. And no, Blay, I won't. I'm on duty."

"On duty? What kind of job involves looking up and chatting with old friends in fine drinking establishments across the realm? And here I thought I had it good singing bawdy songs to uneducated peasants for hand-outs. Please, tell me there is an opening!"

"Don't play games with me Blay, we've known each other too long. I've come to warn you. The Lord Justice just got done listening to that Duke you've been antagonizing lately. He's put his approval on a warrant for your arrest for sedition, and it crossed my desk this morning. The Gendarmerie will probably wait until tonight to raid this place and bring you in. The more public a sedition arrest the better, is their thinking."

"Sedition? Antagonize?! You mean those innocent little rhymes concerning his manhood and the purity of his daughter? I'll have you know I am a serious performer, sir, and that I would never rhyme a rhyme without taking the time to do thorough research most fine. Surely that isn't a crime?" Asked Blay, a look of perfect innocence on his face over the tankard he sipped from.

Bart chuckled despite himself and rolled his eyes. "Indeed, Blay, it is, and the consequences of your fun are going to be very severe if they catch you this time. The Duke's star has been waning in the Court for years now, and your infernal limericks on the lips of all the young nobility whenever his back is turned doesn't help him maintain credibility much either. He won't give you a chance to embarrass him further in a trial, indeed I doubt if you'll even make it to gaol after you are dragged out of here tonight."

Blay set down his mug and stood. He regarded his old friend for a moment, then reached out to embrace him. "BB, my dear old friend, your warning is well taken. I'll not be here when they come for me, and I'll not betray your confidence under the worst of tortures."

Bart's face had flushed red again, but he returned the hug and drew back. "You'd sing like a canary when they showed you the stamped warrant they'd use to give you paper-cuts with." Grinned Bart, "and I'd be worried if I didn't know you were so damnably clever and able to convince your torturer's you were put up to it all by the poor Duchess herself."

"Heh, not to far from the truth, on both counts!" Blay turned back to the bar and downed the last of the ale in his mug. Bart's tone become decidedly more worried.

"You need to get out of town, far out of town, for a while. Think of it as research for a new ballad, if you like. Maybe you could go to-"

"Say no more! Best if you not even speculate upon it, BB. I may be able to lie convincingly to the gendarmes, but you have that disturbing tendency towards complete honesty working against you if you get collared. I suppose that's what attracted my sister to you, though God's know she could have married into the Peerage if she wanted to with her looks and graces."

"I can't stay much longer, they'll ask questions... You needn't exile yourself, Blay. The Duke's favor is running out at Court, and he won't be in a position to harm you forever. Besides, you've two nieces that are very fond of you, and will continue to expect gifts on their birthdays."

"Ha! And they shall have them!" Blay turned to face his friend and brother-in-law once more, and clasped his hands with Bart's. "Don't worry, BB, I'm far too clever to not get out of whatever trouble I get into. Besides, I _do_ need some new material. We'll see each other again, sooner rather than later, I hope."

Bart smiled and nodded, and departed with a small, informal bow.

That night, Blay was well on his to Greensfen way with a horse he had stolen from a distracted gendarme. He had heard there was trouble out that way, and lacking a better place to go to, decided it might just be the place for an experienced bard to pick up a few new tales, and perhaps make a few of his own. He kept himself amused by imagining the looks on the faces of the gendarmes who would have kicked down the door to his room at the inn by now, and read the limerick he had written with chalk on the wall before he left.

I apologize profusely for the mess
I've left under quite some duress
And the bill that I owe
With the barkeep below
I leave for our celebrated Duke to address![/sblock]

Background

[sblock]Blay is a bit of a scoundrel, but he always gets into trouble with the best of intentions. He probably would have become a petty thief like so many he grew up with if he hadn't realized a clever wit, an instrument, and a talent for showmanship paid better with much less risk. He is very companionable, though opinions differ strongly on whether his acerbic sense of humor and playfully cutting lyrics are all in good fun, or intolerably rude and insulting. To his credit, he knows when to back off. Usually.

Blay has arrived in Greensfen with almost no information about the malady that besets the place. Eager to take part in new experiences to work into his music, he seeks out the likeliest group of people with something interesting to offer.[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Mar 19, 2009)

Great to hear all the comments and some of the character suggestions have been great pathfinderq1 for instance.  Speaking as a Striker the games been great, but we have been hurting for lack of good team balance since other characters had to drop out.  

Its been pretty fast going (for PBFM).  Nerdy is very patient and hasn't mentioned posting frequency.  Its his game, but for myself as a player I try to post regularly (all things being equal we know life happens) so please also bear in mind beside cool characters and great write ups, just posting reguarly goes a long way to making the game smooth for everyone. 

Ok Nag mode off.   

Its not my game but I'd love to see you all be part of the group...but its Nerdy's call.  Thanks for posting up anyway its been good to read up your ideas.  

Ab AKA Rellek


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, recruiting is closed. Players, if you have any preferences on who we should take on, please private-message me by this weekend. I'll announce by Monday who the new players are and we'll resume the adventure then (new players don't fret - you'll have plenty of time for creating your full character sheet before you get into a combat or skill challenge).

I'd love to take all four of the applicants, but that would bring us to 7 PCs which would be insane (and slow), so we're going to have to settle on two.

Cheers,
nt


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 19, 2009)

If it is not too late, I would actually like to narrow the field down, just a bit.  I want to remove the Warden and Tac-lord concepts from my overly broad initial submissions- I'll focus on my Defender concepts, reprinted (and expanded a bit, with the background ideas from PHB 2) here for reference:

1. Kraegyn of Kord; dragonborn (black), avenging paladin of Kord/multiclass (warlord).  Primarily a melee tank, with a reasonable degree of healing.  Kraegyn grew up on a small homestead outside of Greensfen- his parents were retired mercenaries who retired to a life of farming. Inspired by their stories, Kraegyn always wanted to take up adventuring, but the duties of he farm seemed neverending. Luckily, though, he had no talent for farming, and his parents finally packed him off to a monastery of Kord. He has only recently completed his latest mission for the church, and has returned home after receiving a letter from his parents. Of course, by the time he got back to town, his parents' farm was deserted- he does not know if they perished from the blight, or simply fled. Either way, as a paladin of Kord, this is a challenge he cannot turn down.

2. Maeve Blackfeather; eladrin, assault swordmage/multiclass (bard).
Three generations ago, her ancestors were exiled from the Feywild during a political struggle between factions in the courts of Autumn- her parents were dry scholars, who managed to wring all life and entertainment from even the most rousing tales and songs.  Maeve herself grew up dreaming of excitement and adventure- her parents disapproved rather strongly.  She studied just enough to placate them, but cultivated a love for bladecraft and combat magic.  Now she is a young mercenary, responding to the letter from the mayor. She would have been in town some time ago, but her small band ran into disaster on the road- she was the only survivor.  Now she has seen some of the hazards and travails of the adventuring life, all those things her parents warned her about- but she still loves the freedom and excitement, and she dreams of someday earning the right to return to the Feywild, though as a follower of the Raven Queen, she would likely seek the courts of Winter, rather than Autumn (and that day is far in the future, if it ever happens at all).


----------



## Bramble (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for considering my submission, I hope I get selected, I think playing a bard and coming up with funny rhymes as I go along will be a lot of fun.  If you want any elaboration or changes to my concept just let me know, I'll keep an eye on my PMs. Til Monday!


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 21, 2009)

*Welcome, Bramble and pathfinderq1*

Thanks everyone for your submisssions - it wasn't an easy choice. Given my own preferences and the preferences of the current players, the following two PCS have been selected:

  Blay Hendricks, human Bard (played by Bramble)
  Kraegyn, paladin OR Maeve Blackfeather, eladrin swordmage (played by pathfinderq1)

  Welcome! New players, please make a post in this thread with your character sheet, or just 'reserved' if you are still working on one. I'll post again when we're ready for you in the main thread - likely in the next few days. Let's say you have a week to finalize your character sheet.


  - nt


P.S. pathfinderq1, I leave it to you which defender you want to play.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2009)

Are you still looking applications?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Reserved!*

All right- I'm in!  Thanks for the selection.

I'll post a sheet tomorrow sometime- I've got both builds basically done.  I'll polish them up, and then make a final choice.

Next question, I suppose, goes to Bramble/Blay, or the GM.  Will our characters be coming in together (and thus already know each other, at least a little), or will they be joining individually?  Either way works for me.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 22, 2009)

Voda - no, we are now full, sorry. I will update the thread title.

pathfinder - That's entirely up to the two of you. You could have both answered the summons together as a team, or arrived separately.


----------



## Bramble (Mar 22, 2009)

I made this using the javascript creator you linked earlier, let me know if I'm missing anything or if something isn't clear.

I'll follow the IC and OOC thread, but I'll wait for a prompt from you before i start posting.

Thanks for picking me, looking forward to playing!

[sblock]
*[SIZE=+ 2]Blay Hendricks[/size]*
Male Human Bard
Level 3
Good

Strength10(+0)
Constitution13(+1)
Dexterity12(+1
)Intelligence16(+3)
Wisdom11(+0)
Charisma16(+3)





Maximum Hit Points: 35 

Bloodied: 17 
Surge Value: 8 
Surges / Day: 8 [includes constitution modifier] 

Size: Medium
Speed: 5 squares [includes armor penalty]
Vision: Normal 

Initiative:1d20 +2= + 1 [half level] + 1 [dexterity]

Base Charisma Attack:1d20 +4= + 1 [half level] + 3 [charisma]

Armor Class:18= 10 + 1 [half level] + 6 [chainmail] + 1 [magic armor]
Fortitude Defense:13= 10 + 1 [half level] + 1 [Human] + 1 [constitution]
Reflex Defense:16= 10 + 1 [half level] + 1 [Human] + 1 [bard] + 3 [intelligence]
Will Defense:16= 10 + 1 [half level] + 1 [Human] + 1 [bard] + 3 [charisma]
Armor: Chainmail (40 lb)

Shield: None

Languages:Common; Elven; 


Rituals Known: Glib Limerick, Lullaby

Skills: 

Acrobatics:+2= 1 [dexterity] + 1 [half level] + 1 [bard skill versatility] -1 [armor]
Arcana:+11= 3 [intelligence] + 1 [half level] + 2 [bardic knowledge] + 5 [class training]
Athletics:+1= 0 [strength] + 1 [half level] + 1 [bard skill versatility] -1 [armor]
Bluff:+5= 3 [charisma] + 1 [half level] + 1 [bard skill versatility] 
Diplomacy:+5= 3 [charisma] + 1 [half level] + 1 [bard skill versatility] 
Dungeoneering:+4= 0 [wisdom] + 1 [half level] + 2 [bardic knowledge] + 1 [bard skill versatility] 
Endurance:+2= 1 [constitution] + 1 [half level] + 1 [bard skill versatility] -1 [armor]
Heal:+8= 0 [wisdom] + 1 [half level] + 2 [combat medic] + 5 [class training]
History:+11= 3 [intelligence] + 1 [half level] + 2 [bardicknowledge] + 5 [class training]Insight:+6= 0 [wisdom] + 1 [half level] + 5 [class training]
Intimidate:+5= 3 [charisma] + 1 [half level] + 1 [bard skill versatility] 
Nature:+4= 0 [wisdom] + 1 [half level] + 2 [bardic knowledge] + 1 [bard skill versatility] 
Perception:+6= 0 [wisdom] + 1 [half level] + 5 [class training]
Religion:+7= 3 [intelligence] + 1 [half level] + 2 [bardic knowledge] + 1 [bard skill versatility] 
Stealth:+2= 1 [dexterity] + 1 [half level] + 1 [bard skill versatility] -1 [armor]
Streetwise:+11= 3 [charisma] + 1 [half level] + 2 [bardic knowledge] + 5 [class training]
Thievery:+2= 1 [dexterity] + 1 [half level] + 1 [bard skill versatility] -1 [armor]

Feats: 
Bardic Knowledge [PH2]
Combat Medic [PH2
Improved Majestic Word [PH2] 





At-Will: 

Guiding Srike [Level 1]
Vicious Mockery [Level 1]
Warsong Strike [Level 1]

Encounter Powers: 

Second Wind
Spend an Action Point [free action, not in surprise round]
Majestic Word [minor action]
Words of Friendship [minor action]
Blunder [Level 1]
Dissonant Strain [Level 3]
Daily Powers: 

Stirring Shout [Level 1]
Song of Courage [Level 2 Utility][minor action] 
Blay Hendricks's Equipment: 


Backpack
Bedroll
Flint and steel
Pouch (belt) x1
Rations (1 day) x10
Rope (50', hempen) x1
Sunrods x2
Waterskins x1
Ritual book x1
Ritual components
Short sword 




Also...
Fochlucan Bandore lvl 3 (Implement)
Luring Withdrawal Chain Armor lvl 2
Wavestrider Boots lvl 4

Gold: 520
[/sblock] 
As far as how we introduce ourselves, NT of course gets the ultimate say. It might be fun, though, if pathfinder and I could post in the IC thread right away, the premise being we come across each other at the inn, swap our stories, and then suddenly "spot" the main players when NT gives the go-ahead. Then we could approach them together, make introductions, and team up. It would be like two seperate threads that each group isn't technically aware going on until we meet up.

And I'm going to throw my vote that you play the dragonborn paladin.  I think a serious, taciturn, devout paladin with a tragic background will make a great foil to Blay's overly-friendly, flamboyant, and teasing style.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think I'm going to go with the paladin- I'll keep the swordmage sheet around in case something terrible happens.  Character info is below- sblocks are just for space conservation.

I think it makes sense for Kraegyn and Blay to come in together.  As far as being 'serious and devout', remember that this is 4e, and not all paladins are Lawful Good.  Kraegyn is Unaligned, a paladin of Kord- best to think of him as a very large and scaly Viking. 

Name: Kraegyn of Kord
Race: Dragonborn (black)
Class: Paladin (Avenging)
Role: Defender (melee/tank)
Level: 3
Alignment: unaligned (tending good)
Deity: Kord

Height: 6'7"
Weight: 310 lbs
Scales: black
Eyes: dark gold
Age: 18

Ability scores (22 points):
18 STR (+4)(9 pts, +2 racial)
14 CON (+2)(5 pts)
10 DEX (+0)(0 pts)
8 INT (-1)(0 pts)
14 WIS (+2)(5 pts)
15 CHA (+2)(3 pts, +2 racial)

Passive PER: 13
Passive INS: 13
Initiative: +1 (+1 level, +0 DEX)

HP: 46 (bloodied 23)(15+14+6+6+5)
Surges per day: 12 (10 base +2 CON)
HP per surge: 13 (11 base +2 CON/racial)

(Defenses: all have +1 for level)
20 AC: Armor+8, enhancement +1, 
17 FORT: STR +4, class +1, Amulet +1
13 REF: DEX +0, class +1, Amulet +1
15 WILL: CHA +2, class +1, Amulet +1
Resist: 5 poison, 5 necrotic, 5 fire

Skills: (All have +1 for level; ACP is -2)
+10 (+8) Athletics; trained, STR +4, (armor -2)
+8 (+6) Endurance; trained, CON +2, (armor -2)
+8 Heal; trained, WIS +2 
+10 Intimidate; trained- Warlord MC, CHA +2, racial +2
+5 Religion; trained, INT -1

+2 History; untrained, INT -1, racial +2
+3 Insight; untrained, WIS +2
+3 Perception; untrained, WIS +2

Languages: Common, draconic

Racial features:
>Abilities: +2 STR, +2 CHA (included)
>Skills: +2 History, +2 Intimidate (included)
>Dragonborn fury: +1 racial bonus to attack rolls while bloodied
>Draconic heritage: +2 CON bonus to healing surge value
>Dragon breath: encounter power (acid)

Class abilities (Divine, defender):
>Channel divinity
>Divine challenge
>Lay on hands

Weapon proficiencies: Simple melee, military melee, simple ranged
Armor proficiencies: Cloth, leather, hide, chain, scale, plate, light shield, heavy shield

Feats:
Level 1: Student of battle
Level 2: Toughness

Size: medium
Speed: 6 squares (5 squares in armor)
Vision: normal

Powers:
>At-will: Divine challenge (special), Lay on hands (2x per day); Holy strike, Valiant strike
>Encounter: Channel divinty (class), Dragon breath (racial), Piercing smite (E1), Invigorating smite (E3)
>Daily: Paladin's judgment (D1), Inspiring word (mc Warlord)
>Utility: Sacred circle (U2, daily)

Basic attacks:
>Melee: +1 Vicious falchion; +9 vs. AC, damage 2d4+5 (heavy blade, high crit); attack +1 level, +1 enhancement, +4 STR, +3 proficiency
>Ranged: +1 javelin; +8 vs. AC, damage 1d6+5 (spear, heavy thrown; range 10/20); attack +1 level, +1 enhancement, +4 STR, +2 proficiency

POWER STATS:[sblock]

At-will:
>Holy strike; (divine, radiant, weapon);Standard, melee weapon, one creature;
  Attack +9 vs. AC, damage 2d4+5 radiant, add +2 if target was marked by you
>Valiant strike; (divine, weapon); Standard, melee weapon, one creature; 
  Attack +9 vs. AC (add +1 for each enemy adjacent to you, including target), damage 2d4+5
>Divine challenge; (divine, radiant)
  Minor, close burst 5 (1 creature); mark target creature; target takes -2 to all attacks that don’t target you, and takes 5 HP radiant damage the first time it makes an attack which doesn’t target you BSYNT.  If you do not engage the target on your turn, the mark ends- creature may only have one mark at any time (etc.).
>Lay on hands; (At-will, special)(divine, healing)
  Minor action (usable 2x per day, but only once per round), melee touch, one creature; you spend a healing surge but regain no HP- target regains HP as if they had spent a healing surge.  You must have at least one healing surge left to use this power.

Encounter:
>Piercing Smite (L1- STR)(divine, weapon)
  Standard, melee weapon, one creature;
  Attack +9 vs. REF, damage 4d4+5, target and two creatures adjacent to you are marked until EYNT.
>Invigorating Smite (L3- CHA)(divine, healing, weapon)
  Standard, melee weapon, one creature;
  Attack +7 vs. WILL, damage 4d4+3; if you are bloodied, regain 7 HP, bloodied allies within 5 squares also regain 7 HP
>Dragon breath (racial- STR based)(acid)
  Minor; close blast 3 (all creatures);
  Attack +7 vs. REF, Damage 1d6+2 (acid)
>Channel divinity (class)(divine)
   Minor; choose Divine Mettle (1 creature in close burst 10; make a saving throw at +2) or Divine Strength (self; +4 damage on next attack this turn)

Daily:
>Paladin’s judgment (L1)(divine, healing, weapon)
  Standard, melee weapon, one creature;
  Attack +9 vs. AC, damage 6d4 +5 and 1 ally within 5 squares can spend a healing surge (MISS: 1 ally within 5 squares can spend a healing surge)
>Inspiring word (MC-Warlord)(Martial, healing)
  Minor, close burst 5 (self or 1 creature in burst); target can spend a healing surge and regains 1d6 extra HP
>Sacred circle (L2, utility; daily)(divine, implement, zone)
  Standard, close burst 3; creates a zone which gives you and allies a +1 power bonus to AC, lasts until end of encounter

*Attack power stats are when wielding +1 falchion, numbers vary with other weapons [/sblock]


Equipment (494.1 gp spent, of 520)
(L4) +1 Black Iron plate armor; 50 lbs. (Heavy armor)
(L3) +1 Amulet of health; 0 lbs. (neck)
(L2) +1 Vicious falchion; 7 lbs. (Heavy blade, high crit)
(L1- bought) +1 javelin; 360 gp, 2 lbs. Spear, heavy thrown)

Holy symbol (Kord); 10 gp, 1 lb.
Flail; 20 gp, 10 lbs. (Flail, versatile)
Long sword; 15 gp, 4 lbs. (Heavy blade, versatile)
Daggers (x2); 2 gp, 2 lbs. (Light blade, off-hand, light thrown)
Javelins (x5); 10 gp, 10 lbs. (Spear, heavy thrown)

Adventurer's kit (total: 77.1 gp, 30.5 lbs.)    
  Backpack; 2 gp, 2 lbs.
  Bedroll; 1 sp, 5 lbs.
  Flint & Steel; 1 gp, 0 lb.
  Pouch, belt; 1 gp, 0.5 lb.
  Journeybread; 50 gp, 1 lb. (10 days)
  Sunrod (5); 10 gp, 5 lbs.   
  Waterskin; 1 gp, 4 lbs.
  Normal clothing (2 sets); 2 gp, 8 lbs.      
  Rope (50 feet, silk); 10 gp, 5 lbs.

Gold left: 25 gp, 9 sp; 1 lb.    

Total: 122.5 lbs. (light load, but heavy armor)

Normal load: 180 lb.
Heavy load: 360 lb.
Max. drag load: 900 lb.

Background: [sblock] Kraegyn’s parents met while they were both serving in a mercenary company, and they retired to run a small farm outside the village of Greensfen.  Kraegyn was the oldest of their children, and he grew up listening to the stories of their old campaigns- though somehow he only managed to hear the interesting or exciting parts.  He chafed at farm life, but his parents always seemed to need his help around the place.  By the time his younger siblings had grown up a bit, it was obvious that Kraegyn would never adapt to the farming life, so his parents finally packed him off to a monastery of Kord, away in the mountains far to the north.  Kraegyn hated the cold even more than he hated farming, but he learned his lessons well, and was son anointed as one of Kord’s chosen.  For several years he performed missions for the church, often training or leading small groups in battle.  When the blight hit Greensfen, his parents sent a letter off to the monastery asking for help, but Kraegyn was on an assignment at the time, and it took quite a while for the message to reach him.  By the time he returned home, he found his parents gone and the farm deserted, obviously ruined by the blight.  He was, of course, determined to get to the bottom of this mystery- even without the personal involvement, this was the kind of challenge that no paladin of Kord could resist. [/sblock]

Appearance: Kraegyn is big, even by dragonborn standards- tall and broad-shouldered, with a coat of gleaming black scales (about which he is rather vain).  His already considerable bulk is only accentuated by his heavy black armor- though the dull iron also makes his scales look even more lustrous.  He carries a veritable arsenal of weapons- most noticeably his massive wave-bladed sword.  A silver talisman blazoned with the symbol of Kord is fastened tightly around his neck.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 22, 2009)

wow... I understand it was a really hard choice and all but I put a lot into making my back story.... giving you guys a well built leader and was the first to submit my character.... I have to say I'm more than disappointed... especially after such a long wait.... well... off to another of my potential game prospects I guess.... nothing for me here.....


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 23, 2009)

If it's any comfort, Rathan, I've been there - more than once. I'm sure you'll find a game to your liking soon.

Best,
nerdytenor


----------



## Bramble (Mar 23, 2009)

heh i get more characters rejected than accepted.  I can't help but write novels for backstories and no one wants to bother with me after that!


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, main thread is back up.
New players hop on in!


----------



## covaithe (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey, NT, do you sing with anyone that us early music fans might recognize?  

I sing and play a lute, though neither of them anywhere near a professional standard.  I would dearly love to own a theorbo someday, but those things are bloody expensive and impractical for a hobbyist.  

As for SCA, I'm fighting in a crown tournament in two days' time.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 26, 2009)

I sing with a lot of the groups in the San Francisco Bay area - we all joke that the name of the group and the conductor change, but everything else stays the same. Probably the two most famous groups I work with on a regular basis are Philharmonia Baroque and American Bach Soloists.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome!  I have a couple of albums from American Bach Soloists.  I'll have to listen for the tenor parts more carefully.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 26, 2009)

I've only done one ABS recording  - for some reason it is not on the abs website proper.  [ame="http://www.amazon.com/What-Sweeter-Music-Carols-Christmas/dp/B0002A709W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1238086937&sr=8-1"]This one[/ame]. I missed doing the recent Messiah recording because I was on vacation. Doh


----------



## Bramble (Mar 30, 2009)

yikes, like 5 posts total all weekend long.  I was hoping things sped up on the weekends.  Plenty of time to come up with limericks rhyming with all your character's names at least!


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 30, 2009)

I think you'll find most games slow a bit on the weekends.

You can usually expect me to post at least once a day during the week, fwiw.

- nt


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, I had a bit of a field day with the character generator today and converted all of your PCs to PDFs. Now these can all live in one place (YAY!) I'm attaching them to this post. Let me know if I need to make any corrections. I tried to get everything right EXCEPT for gold and small differences in adventuring supplies (rope, rods, etc - don't worry about that stuff). I'll correct the gold later.

I found a few mistakes which I have corrected below - let me know if you would like to fix them in a different way.

*Rellek*
Insight not on ranger skill list! Traded for athletics.

Also, you don't meet the pre-reqs for twin-weapon defense feat,
so I traded lethal hunter for two-weapon fighting so you could keep
the defense feat. (Two weapon fighting gives you extra damage like lethal hunter, just in a different way (probably better in fact)).

*Joshua*
You get one more skill for being human! I gave you Nature.


----------



## Bramble (Apr 5, 2009)

wow those are great! Having the power cards right there to print out and reference are super useful as well.  Now does the DDI Character Builder let you directly export a character as a PDF like that or did you have to use another program?


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 5, 2009)

I used a free PDF printer tool to convert the files - there are several available for windows and mac. Most of them work by appearing as a printer in your operating system, but instead of printing they create files.


----------



## Bramble (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey nt, two things:

1. Similar to my earlier question about skill check rolls, are you willing to handle combat rolls as well as long as we tell you our modifier and the damage dice to use?  

2.  My pdf character sheet says I'm a Cunning Bard.  in my posted sheet I forget to explicitly state what kind of bardic virtue I chose.  While my stats and powers seem to make it obvious I'm a cunning bard, I actually had in mind (but forgot to post) that I wanted to be a valorous bard.  My reasoning was PbP is a terrible format to deal with immediate reaction powers, especially when people post out of order and things get complicated.  I'd have to be ready to make a post everytime an enemy missed and watch the thread constantly.  With a valorous bard my special ability is much easier to manage in PbP and probably more useful for the group since its a healing power.  Is that ok?


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 10, 2009)

1) - Yes, I'm happy to roll on your behalf

2) - Valorous bard? You got it.  I'll update your sheet soon to reflect this.

- nt


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 10, 2009)

Blay's sheet has been updated in the prior post with the pdfs.

Cheers,
nt


----------



## Bramble (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Bramble (Apr 16, 2009)

According to my .pdf, I get +7 to my attack rolls with my sword.  I don't really understand why its so high, can you break down the math for me NT?


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure. You get +7 with the sword for attacks that use charisma (bard powers). Your charisma bonus is +3, then you add one half your level (+1), and then you add the sword proficiency bonus +3, to get +7. 

It's a different story for melee basic attacks, since these use strength instead of charisma. Given the current party setup, you are probably only ever going to make a melee basic attack when making opportunity attacks, so it may not come up very often, if at all.


----------



## covaithe (May 13, 2009)

I'm going out of town and off the internet from tomorrow until the 26th.  It doesn't look likely that we'll be doing too much combat in the immediate future, so Karis can probably just be kind of quiet for a bit.


----------



## Arbanax (May 19, 2009)

HI all NT I know you got bogged down in work...but is everything ok?  Are we happy to loot the bodies and sort out our convesation with the barkeep?  

For some reason my subscription to the threads isn't working so I didn't see Covaithe's comment above, I am away this coming weekend (Fri-Mon) but otherwise will be around to carry on.   


Ab.


----------



## Bramble (May 20, 2009)

I hope we get activity revamped quickly.  I feel like the game is dying after that month-plus long combat.  I've only been remembering to check in every few days now, rather than every day.


----------



## nerdytenor (May 20, 2009)

Sorry I've been much slower than usual - life has been intruding more than I would like. 

Time to get things rolling again.


----------

